# Ladyfingers - 5-inch itty bitty dolls, with some AG dolls



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

It is so much fun knitting little garments for the cute 5-inch dolls! I will post here 5 photos of these tiny dolls, plus 3 photos with the American Girl doll, just to show the size difference. 

The handout for the 5-inch baby dolls is almost ready for distribution. Will e-mail to everyone on my "Contacts" list, because I don't know how to differentiate from just e-mail addresses - who wants what handout. So, I guess I'll go down the list.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Those tiny outfits are just so cute xx


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't forget to go to the "General Chit-Chat" section on this forum to see photos of my vacation at the beach, during a storm, and the final sunset. I tried to include these in my string of postings with all the doll clothes, but Administration automatically moved these photos to the "General Chit-Chat" section.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Those outfits are quite lovely!!! Great job!!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely outfits I also have a 5" baby doll and would love the patterns. Love the Barbie costume you really are a talented lady.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So adorable! I love using your patterns. I have made several AG outfits for my cousin's daughter, and she always loves them. Thank you for sharing your talent!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, so cute!! Excellent work as always!! I'm sure I have a couple of itty bitty babies in my 'dolly box', will keep an eye out for your patterns, I made Barbie ones from your patterns for last Christmas, probably the last year of dolls for my GD, boy, do they grow up FAST!! Won't stop me knitting some outfits for MY dolls though!! Have just started a baby afghan, so need some smaller 'takealong' projects on the go as well. :thumbup: :thumbup:
We don't have AG dolls here....I suppose that's obvious, LOL!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

OMG they are all just gorgeous Elaine, your talents knows no boundries. I love them all. I have a few of those Itty Bitty dolls myself. Leonora.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> It is so much fun knitting little garments for the cute 5-inch dolls! I will post here 5 photos of these tiny dolls, plus 3 photos with the American Girl doll, just to show the size difference.
> 
> The handout for the 5-inch baby dolls is almost ready for distribution. Will e-mail to everyone on my "Contacts" list, because I don't know how to differentiate from just e-mail addresses - who wants what handout. So, I guess I'll go down the list.


Adorable, you do such great work.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wonderful. Can't wait for the handout.


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Ladyfingers I love your doll patterns and am especially interested in the 5 inch doll clothes. Would it be possible to add me to your list for the patterns? If so should I pm you my email address?

Thankyou. Rosemary


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh they are so cute. I love the Berenguer dolls. I have some in all sizes offered. These little ones seem to be getting really popular. I especailly like the little dresses in this group. I CAN'T WAIT to get the patterns. Can I come to your house? lol


----------



## sandraknitting (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Love your AG dresses and the tiny doll outfit could you tell how to get patterns please as I collect dolls that size
thank you Sandra


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

They are all wonderful. I'm thinking my 2 yr. old granddaughter would love one of those little 5" dolls...... something I may have to look into.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Love your patterns for the Itty Bitties! I have your AG patterns, does this mean I'm on your email,list? Hope so! I gave my GD an Itty Bitty and all I have are crochet patterns. I would rather knitI thanks for all you do and for your generosity! So creative!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> It is so much fun knitting little garments for the cute 5-inch dolls! I will post here 5 photos of these tiny dolls, plus 3 photos with the American Girl doll, just to show the size difference.
> 
> The handout for the 5-inch baby dolls is almost ready for distribution. Will e-mail to everyone on my "Contacts" list, because I don't know how to differentiate from just e-mail addresses - who wants what handout. So, I guess I'll go down the list.


oh god do you stay up long hours to get these all done, you are fantastic.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Your work is SO amazing! I saw your 'witchie-poos' on another thread - the Red Hats will be thrilled. Hope you can get some pics of the table scapes when the time comes.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I love them and am so thankful to be on your handout list. I am hoping that I still am. Maybe I should pm you to make sure. I just bought the 5 inch dolls last month.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful outfits.Do you have any knitted outfits for baby ananabeel doll.I love knitting the doll clothes too.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

How do I get on your contact list? I love the itty bitty dolls and do a lot of clothes for my great nieces.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

I would also love your handout on the outfits for the itty-bitty dolls. Thank you in advance,


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The cute 5-inch itty bitty baby dolls can be found in the Mary Maxim catalog. They come with about 7 expressions on their cute faces. However, you have no choice when you order. I just ordered 6 more dolls and received 3 sets of "twins" - 3 different expressions. I especially like the doll with the "belly laugh" expression. You will see when I complete some more outfits - and post the photos.

These 5-inch dolls sell for $5.99. Annie's Attic has a 5-inch girl and a separate 5-inch boy kit, including pink or blue yarn. These are the two dolls shown in the photos here. They are called "Andy" and "Annie" - not much expression on their faces. The kit with doll, patterns, white and blue or pink yarn sells for $14.95.

Send an e-mail to me: [email protected] and I'll send you via reply e-mail any of the available patterns for the American Girl doll or Barbie. This will also put you on my "Contacts" list for all future patterns.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Elaine, you are so precious to share with us. I love your work. I noticed that the AG dolls have knitted Mary Jane shoes now, and I hope the directions are on your next handout. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

A few of you have noticed the Mary Jane shoes. This pattern was sent to me by one of the knitters on this forum - as a thank you for all the AG patterns she has received. It came as a complete surprise....and I have made numerous shoes since then. I found that I had to tug a little bit to get the back of the shoe on the doll's heel - so....I tweaked the pattern and added a couple of rows and a couple of extra stitches (just for my own benefit), and the shoes slide on, and stay on much better. Kathleen has given her permission for me to include the Mary Jane shoes pattern in the next handout, so I'll print it verbatum as it came from her - then I'll give an option with my "tweaks".

To see more Mary Jane shoes, go to "Ladyfingers - 5-inch itty bitty baby dolls......" there are 3 AG doll photos posted with the tiny baby dolls, and two of them are wearing Mary Jane"s.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful as always. Your house must be "adorable" with all these cute dollies "dressed to the nines." Thanks for sharing. Patricia


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

All the dolls are just beautiful. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So many cute little things! You must be knitting non-stop, night and day. And you create all your own patterns! Amazing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the tiny doll outfits. You are so creative and do such beautiful work. Thanks for sharing. By the way i printed the pictures for my granddaughter. i got some of the tiny 5" and a little bit bigger dolls for my granddaughter when she comes or to occupy her on the plane trip. I will be lookig for the patterns. I can follow a pattern but not that creative. Thank you for the patterns. I have been making the AG patterns you sent and she loves them. I need to make some for myself.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like those. can't wait to receive them I have been getting little dolls lately at yardsales. are they easy for beginners to knit? you are really good ya know.. thank you


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Very adorable. Thank you.


----------



## dawnymae (Mar 15, 2012)

ooh i love the tiny dolls and all the outfits, can i ask where you get the 5 inch dolls from, and are they a 'soft' type rubber if you know what i mean, rather than a hard plastic, they look soft. thank you in advance if you can help me, hugs, dawny


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

dawnymae said:


> ooh i love the tiny dolls and all the outfits, can i ask where you get the 5 inch dolls from, and are they a 'soft' type rubber if you know what i mean, rather than a hard plastic, they look soft. thank you in advance if you can help me, hugs, dawny


I ordered mine from either Mary maxim or Annies Attic. They are a soft rubber and really cute. After I knit and sew some clothes I will give them to my 5 year old granddaughter.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

You can also get them from ebay. 


dawnymae said:


> ooh i love the tiny dolls and all the outfits, can i ask where you get the 5 inch dolls from, and are they a 'soft' type rubber if you know what i mean, rather than a hard plastic, they look soft. thank you in advance if you can help me, hugs, dawny


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

i love working on the outfits for the tiny dolls...though i have only crocheted so far...i intended to make many outfits for one doll and decided that that won't work so i have to get a doll for every outfit well at least the holiday ones....right now i have a boy and a girl and one more waiting for me to have time to make for myself


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful outfits.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cute outfits again, just stumble across some 5" cabbage patch dolls in my "stuff" and can't wait to get the instructions for the clothes from you!!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I could eat 'em with a spoon...


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

very cute, as usual, Elaine. Can't waite for the patterns. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am looking forward to the new patterns. i have a very cute doll loving granddaughter from the 18"(to young for the real AG), Barbies and I am sure she will like the little bitty dolls.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I had to wait until my son printed the patterns as our computer is spazzing again, but I have them in hand! Thank you so much. 

I'm not as good as I plan to become at this, so I need to ask: do u usually knit top to bottom, b to top, or side to side and how can I tell? I have trouble picturing it from the verbal instructions. 

Also, how many eons have you been doing this? These are so wonderful!


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

For some reason I cannot get on your site.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Carole Jeanne:
Most of the patterns are knit from the top down, with markers to separate the front-sleeve-back-sleeve-front. It's very easy to make doll clothes in this manner because you create the outfit as you go, the neckline, the sleeves, the bodice to the waist, then end the garment at this point - or continue to knit shorts or long pants or a straight skirt or a full skirt. A few patterns are knit from a full skirt up to the sleeveless top. Very simple and easy.

There are no buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners, and you don't have to knit extra rows in order to turn a hem. Just sew the few seams - dress the doll feet-first, and she's ready to go!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Your patterns are as remarkable as your generosity in sharing. 

Have u ever played with using dbl point needles on these? I think some knitters are reluctant to use dblpointers. 

Anyway, thanks so much for everything.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never enjoyed using double-pointed needles to knit "in the round".....tried this only with socks in high school.....ended up with "ladders" that took more time to correct when the sock was finished.

I do, however, use double-pointed needles for Barbie outfits, because these needles are small enough to handle the number of stitches required for a Barbie dress, jacket, long gown, or pants. I switch to a larger size circular needle when I'm knitting a long or short full-skirted gown requiring quite a few more stitches.

I also use DP's for the 5-inch itty bitty baby dolls. It's not necessary to use those long, straight needles for these tiny doll clothes. Same for the new 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll outfits. 

I only use TWO DP's and knit back and forth, just like straight needles. Same thing with a circular needle - knit and purl back and forth. My doll clothes are not designed for "knitting in the round", but I guess any experienced knitter who is comfortable with this style of knitting can do so on dresses, skirts, pant legs, etc. 

This is not my own personal choice.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

I just posted the "5-inch Itty Bitty Baby Doll Knitting Patterns" with photos. Check out the following topic:

User Submitted How-Tos, Patterns, Tutorials

I'm trying something new to see if everyone who wants the 5-inch Itty Bitty patterns can find the handout in this section of the KP forum. Please let me know if this works.
If so, then I'll post some new AG patterns and also some of the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" doll patterns. This will save a lot of time instead of sending out e-mails by the "thousands"!!!!!

Thanks for your help!

Ladyfingers


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope I am still on your list I would love the itsy-bitsy patterns, I have several Berenguer dolls, I am just knitting for the 10" one, thank you so much for sharing your work. Juney x


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

This worked out perfectly. I love the ittybitty patterns and am looking forward to seeing the 10 inch doll patterns. Your patterns are wonderful. Thanyou, Rosemary.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting the patterns! Now I need to get to work!!! My Granddaughter will be soooo happy!


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

The yarn you have used for the 5" doll, is that similar to our DK in uk, does anyone know. Juney x


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

All the outfits are so adorable.excellent work.I would love to have the hand out to make for my future grand babies.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To get the 5-inch Itty Bitty Baby Doll patterns, go to
"User Submitted How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials" on this forum.

At the top of this page - ON THE LEFT SIDE - see "Knitting Forum - (whatever)". Click on Knitting Forum. This will take you to the forum's list of subject topics. Click on the above title: User Submitted How-To's, Ptterns, Tutorials.

Let me know if you have any problem with this. Thanks.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## dawnymae (Mar 15, 2012)

aww just love them tiny little dolls, ive not seen anything like them where i am, (UK), at least not as cute as them, shame, cos i would have bought my 3 granddaughters one each and made them some outfites, ill have to look for something similar. have you dont the handouts yet, if you have could you send me one via my email. if you let me know i will send you the address. thanks, and thanks for the lovely idea.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I just posted the "5-inch Itty Bitty Baby Doll Knitting Patterns" with photos. Check out the following topic:
> 
> ...


Your doll patterns are beautiful, I have copy them just brought some of these dolls for christmas presents for my grandaughters so can make up extra outfits for them, so thank you so very much for your free patterns very much appreciated.

Jennifer


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the names of the littlest dolls? And have ya done any more patterns for the 2 different size little dolls?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The 5-inch dolls are "Itty Bitty" baby dolls.

The 8-1/2 inch doll is the "Cutsie" doll, in the Mary Maxim catalog.

Clothes for both of these dolls are posted here on the KP Forum. Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - 5-inch and 8-1/2 inch baby dolls".


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Elaine!

I just made my first sweater for Kirsten's doll of periwinkle angora blend yarn. It's fingering so I made it almost 1/3 greater no of stitches and it worked. Thanks for the warning notes about spread open fingers n wide enough sleeves etc. I plan a white dress with blue trim to match. My gd will flip--she is such a clothes horse!!


----------



## Cissy (Dec 26, 2012)

Ladyfingers I love your doll patterns and am especially interested in the 5 inch doll clothes. Would it be possible to add me to your list for the patterns? thanks CISSY
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Cissy:

Patterns for the 5-inch "itty bitty" baby doll can be downloaded directly from this website. Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - 5-inch doll patterns". Click on the title to open, then scroll down past the photos to the comments - looking for "Daeanarah" - she has provided us with a PDF Download button, which is located in the center of her comments. Just click on this button and it will open to a very nice copy of the pattern and photo on your computer for easy printing.

If you want to see the other patterns for Barbie and the American Girl doll - after clicking on "Search", type "Ladyfingers" and click on the search button. You will find lots of titles indicating Barbie, American Girl and the tiny baby dolls.


----------



## JudithG (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello there what must I do to be on your contact list for the patterns to be emailed to me please


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

JudithG:

Welcome to the KP Forum! You will find many happy, cheerful, friendly, and helpful crafters here.....with answers to most, if not all, problems you may have. This is a terrific site!

You are new here, so I'll walk you through the path to get to ALL of the knitted doll clothes patterns posted by "Ladyfingers". 

Go to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", type in the box....."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns".....and click the Search box again. This will take you to a very long thread posted by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who also provides us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. 

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item in the list, you will then have to scroll down through postings by other members to find DAEANARAH's postings. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will see that all the patterns are clearly marked with the name of the doll it belongs to.....Barbie & Ken, the AG doll, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" itty bitty baby doll.

I suspended sending out emails of the various handouts due to the volume of requests received. I had no time for knitting! So, I decided to post individual patterns right here on this KP website and this has worked out very well for everyone. (Whew!)

Happy Knitting !


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my beautiful work


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ladyfingers. Where do you get the itty bitty doll cloths - my granddaughter would love just as much as tgecAmericsn doll cloths. 
Thank you
Diane


----------



## Judith123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

All very cute :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The itty bitty 5" baby dolls can be ordered from the Mary Maxim.com craft/knitting catalog or the Annie's Attic.com crochet/crafts catalog. They have 5-6 different expressions, but you have no choice when ordering - take what you get. I ordered 6 dolls and received 3 sets of "twins". However, the Mary Maxim catalog offers these dolls in a "package" of one doll, 3 balls of yarn, buttons, and knitting instructions.....one set is for Pastel Dresses, another set is all green for St. Patrick's outfits, another has balls of red, green and white yarn and directions for Christmas/holiday outfits. I have all of these sets. Wish there was more than one doll in each set though - all the outfits are cute...I want to dress the dolls and put them on display together!

Here is another way to access the knitted patterns for these tiny doll clothes by "Ladyfingers" on this website: go to top of the page, click "Home", then click "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", scroll down through 3-4 items and click on "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". Scroll down the long list looking for postings by DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Just click "download" on any pattern to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

Do the same thing to check out the postings by DAEANARAH to find patterns for the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll, Barbie & Ken, and the American Girl.

Photo 1: Two 5" Berenger (that's their name) dolls in long gowns. The pattern is listed as a "Bottom Up Night Gown", with a corrected version further down the list.
Photo 2: Dolls in their tiny Berenger furniture. To find this furniture go to Berenger.com. I think their website is still on line.
Photo 3: 5 Berenger dolls with their bathtub and walker.
Photo 4: Tiny dolls in 3 different outfits.


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

Ladyfingers said:


> It is so much fun knitting little garments for the cute 5-inch dolls! I will post here 5 photos of these tiny dolls, plus 3 photos with the American Girl doll, just to show the size difference.
> 
> The handout for the 5-inch baby dolls is almost ready for distribution. Will e-mail to everyone on my "Contacts" list, because I don't know how to differentiate from just e-mail addresses - who wants what handout. So, I guess I'll go down the list.


May I please have instructions for the 5" doll clothes? I would be so appreciative. My email is [email protected] Many thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Gloriagail:

Thanks for your interest in my knitted doll clothes. I joined this KP Forum in Jan. 2011 and immediately began posting photos - no patterns, just pictures - of Barbie doll clothes, soon followed by American Girl outfits. Posted over 300 photos in 2011, 2012 and I think some in 2013. I was soon overwhelmed with requests for patterns. I had never written out a pattern, but accepted the challenge and soon had a multi-page handout prepared for Barbie, followed by three handouts for the American Girl. This resulted in my receiving OVER 200 e-mails PER DAY.....I had no time for knitting!!!!! Bummer! So, out of desperation, I decided to post all of my patterns directly to this KP Forum in the section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". 

Shortly after I began posting my patterns individually as they came off the needles and had been photographed, one of our members - DAEANARAH - decided to add a PDF Download button for each pattern (for easy printing). This was well received by all of us! She then went one step further and created a "Ladyfingers" section with all my patterns posted. She named this section "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes". 

This worked very well until the Administration group here decided to upgrade the website and my patterns were once again scattered here, there, and everywhere.... so, in order to download all patterns you are interested in, I'll give you the various sites where you will fine them. Go up to Search, type in the search box the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" Itty Bitty baby doll patterns"

Once you open "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes" you will scroll down through all the postings by members here who are discussing the posted pattern.....look for DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

If you are curious about all the photos I posted back in 2011, 2012 etc., you can go to the "Pictures" section and scroll way back to the early pages. Keep scrolling through the pages, you will find pictures by "Ladyfingers". These photos will give you ideas of how my BASIC patterns are used over and over again for all dolls - raglan sleeve shaping, patterns mostly starting from the neck down, a variety of different necklines, sleeves, skirt styles, and shorts/pants. All of my patterns were designed for little girls to play with - not put on a "don't touch" shelf to be admired. That is why I don't use buttons, snaps, zippers, Velcro fasteners, etc. Just sew the seams from the neckline down to the hemline. The neck opening is designed to stretch enough to get the doll's body through (always dress dolls feet-first!), sliding the garment up and over the shoulders, then fitting it around the doll's neck area. 

You can create as you go along....decide what neckline you want: round, boatneck, turtleneck, cast on the same number of stitches, work the raglan shaping and decide if you want a capped sleeve, short sleeve, long sleeve, flared sleeve, ruffled sleeve, etc., then work the basic pattern for the bodice to the waist. At this point you can get creative again....do you want to continue knitting a dress - straight slim skirt, full skirt, ruffled skirt, tiered skirt, short skating skirt, dress length, long gown, etc., working the required stitches for the skirt - including some "fancy" stitches to use occasionally. If you want a "onesie", when you finish the bodice down to the waist, you continue to knit to make a pair of panties attached to the top. Then you can knit a variety of skirts to wear with the "onesie". Or, you can knit down to the waistline and decide to make a pants suit by knitting the panties, but continuing with each leg down to ankle length, with slim, full, flared pant legs, and an occasional "fancy" pant leg pattern worked in. The photos will give you ideas for using various color combinations and trims: velvet, terry cloth, pom-pom, metallic, eyelash, beads, etc. Use your imagination!

Happy Knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my adorable outfits


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my adorable outfits


----------



## bashergran (Jun 7, 2018)

Please could you add me to your long list in regard to 5inch itty bitty doll 
My granddaughter has a small doll who would gorgeous in it 
Thank you 
Les white :sm24:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go up 3 postings to see a very long posting by "Ladyfingers" with instructions on how to download knitted doll clothes patterns. You probably saw this blog starting with Page 1 and have not read the postings following the initial one......please look above and read all about it. Thanks!


----------

